# Repairing an outdoor fireplace



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That sure looks like a knock down and start over to me.
No one here is going to be able to tell you what materials or labor is going to cost.


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

Well there's some potentially really cool history behind this fireplace so I'd really don't want to tear it down. Also the damage you see is only on that right side, which actually isn't much. The only work I think needs to be done is re-bricking the exterior walls of the fireplace cavity, the ceiling/roof of the fireplace cavity with the rotted out supporting metal beams and the top layer of bricks on outer most wall on the right.

Is this something I can do?


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

I will never say "NO, thats not something you can do" 

But in this case, the demo alone will most likely end up causing much more work then first thought. Plus, you dont want to really build over old, weakened masonry because the new brick/mortar will crack very quickly once the weight settles on the soft mortar. 

I understand completely that you might have some attachment to something with so much history behind it. Sometimes in life you have to know when to let go. Sorry if my words didnt help your cause but this is a very labor intensive job that can easily turn into much more then ANYONE could plan for. Didnt mean to deflate your hopes but if you must keep this fireplace...


GOOD LUCK!!


----------

